# Kessy got her HGH today!!!



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I am super proud of Kessy - we had our HGH trial today. Our judge was Gerd Janke who came in from Germany. He was fabulous - super nice but also very precise with his scoring. He wanted to see correct work but also the temperament of the dog so I was very proud to have had him as my first HGH judge!

Kessy was the second run of the day and she did wonderfully. She ended up with and 88, pronounced in protection, and High in Trial. I am really proud especially because the judge made us earn every point! And Kessy just was super, he liked her structure, her color, and commented about what a self-confident and powerful dog she is in the critique. Yep - that's her!! 

Our trainer Geary ran his two beaucerons, but the flock owner does not figure into the placements. He ended up with a 90 and an 87.
Another club member Bill ran his dog Aiko - he came back with an 81 and reserve HIT.
And last but not least, Ellie, another club member's dog was handled by Geary, and came home with a 78. She did a nice job working for someone else while her momma was nearby!

It was a great day...wonderful trial, nice weather, great people, great dogs. 
I have lots of pictures...I will try to go through them soon and post them but here are a few of Kessy for now...




























And a group shot with the judge and translator...









I will post more info soon!


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats kessy! Awesome pictures too!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations. I know someone who told me I had to see the GSD herd to truly appreciate what a great breed they are.


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

Woohoo! Congrats. Look at those ribbons.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats! This must have been the weekend of HGH's! White Clover had their trial this weekend too. A woman I train with was going for her's too. I was at a SAR thing all day, so I have no idea how she did. Good hopefully!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you!! 
Our trial was originally planned for October 1st, but our original judge had health issues and was unable to make it out. So we had a bit of a hard time finding a new judge on short notice and we had to switch it to this weekend. It worked out well though because the weather was great today!! A little cold for us...but perfect for the dogs and sheep.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats!! great picture!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful girl, enjoyed the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!! Love the pictures...


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, great ribbons! Congratulations to you and your pup!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Thats awesome.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Cngratulations!! What an accomplishment!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh - I almost forgot, that was also the last title she needed for her PAM (Performance Award of Merit) from the WDA. :happyboogie: She has her Schh1, RN, and now HGH.
She's the best! :wub:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Meghan my greatest and sincerest congratulations to you.
I promise to take a few moments and run through her pedigree to show you that she does have a genetic background for herding -- a very nice one at that .

go and celebrate -- give the dog a scrub on her sweet spot for me -- good dog ! 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

congrats to you and your club.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent news! Congratulations.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations on the HGH.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! Fantastic pics!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Kessy! I bet her breeder is as proud as you are!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations, what an accomplishment for you both!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats!!! She is a looker as well :thumbup:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow!!! Congrats!!! What a team you guys make. Love the pictures, they are gorgeous and impressive!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! You did work hard for this and both really deserve it :thumbup:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee ka yah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Way to go Kessy!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Meghan...I am SO SO SO PROUD of you guys!!!!!! :happyboogie: :happyboogie:

"Aunt" Lee


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Kessy on a wonderful accomplishment! :happyboogie:


----------

